# Anyone riden a Pilot yet?



## TBone (Oct 7, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has had the opportunity to throw their leg over one of the new TREK Pilots yet, and if so... what did you think?


----------



## TBone (Oct 7, 2004)

*OK... has anyone even seen one yet?*

I'm just wondering if they look to be a decent compromise between speed and comfort. Is the Pilot 5.9 a bike that could serve as a great training bike, and possible first year Cat 5 racer? I'm a rookie, have mercy on me


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

I asked my dealer for prices and he told me they are not available for 6 to 8 weeks yet.


----------



## Mr Nick (May 2, 2003)

*Just looked at one today*

They didn't have my size so I couldn't test ride, but my first impression is they are going to be very nice. 

I did compare the pilot 5.0 to a madonne 5.2 and the difference is very noticeable. The head tube is a good 4 or 5 cm higher. They have then added a standard headset that has a very high stack height. Then there is a cone spacer that is similar to the ones that specialized uses on their comfort bikes. With the taller headtube the top tube slopes down making it look like a compact frame, but it really isn't. All said and done with a stock setup the bars start at about an inch above the seat. 

The guy at the bike shop gave me the low down that he had just gotten at a trek training or something. He said the idea is that they are a performance bike with a little more comfort, so they should ride and handle very similarly to the normal trek road bikes. The main difference is where your weight is on the bike due to higher hand position. I hope he is right because it sounds like my dream bike. He said they probably won't have my size until January so for now I am just waiting.




TBone said:


> I'm just wondering if they look to be a decent compromise between speed and comfort. Is the Pilot 5.9 a bike that could serve as a great training bike, and possible first year Cat 5 racer? I'm a rookie, have mercy on me


----------



## colocraig (Nov 20, 2004)

I too am interested in the Trek Pilot 5.9. The stores in this area don't expect any in until January or later, so haven't ridden one yet. I'm looking for comfort, reasonable handling and good componentry.

I was at a LBS last week scouting out the situation, and the salesperson, who seemed knowledgeable, suggested I consider the Specialized Robaix Pro instead. I was somewhat hesitant, since the "Specialized" name doesn't do much for me, but did look at the one they had. I have to admit that it seems like a better choice in some ways. The list price is within $100 or so of the Pilot 5.9, and their price on it was $3999. It has a similar seating position to the Pilot, but a little bit more relaxed geometry. More shallow HT angle and slightly longer chainstays for more tire clearance and shock absorption. The sales person claimed that Specialized will be better than Trek in terms of ride comfort due to the type and construction of carbon used. The Specialized had all Dura-Ace components including the crankset and nifty wheelset - none of the Botranger stuff.

So it may be something to consider. If you are after a stiff race bike type ride with just a different seating position, the Pilot is probably the way to go. If you're more into comfort, maybe the Specialized.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

colocraig said:


> I too am interested in the Trek Pilot 5.9. The stores in this area don't expect any in until January or later, so haven't ridden one yet. I'm looking for comfort, reasonable handling and good componentry.
> 
> I was at a LBS last week scouting out the situation, and the salesperson, who seemed knowledgeable, suggested I consider the Specialized Robaix Pro instead. I was somewhat hesitant, since the "Specialized" name doesn't do much for me, but did look at the one they had. I have to admit that it seems like a better choice in some ways. The list price is within $100 or so of the Pilot 5.9, and their price on it was $3999. It has a similar seating position to the Pilot, but a little bit more relaxed geometry. More shallow HT angle and slightly longer chainstays for more tire clearance and shock absorption. The sales person claimed that Specialized will be better than Trek in terms of ride comfort due to the type and construction of carbon used. The Specialized had all Dura-Ace components including the crankset and nifty wheelset - none of the Botranger stuff.
> 
> So it may be something to consider. If you are after a stiff race bike type ride with just a different seating position, the Pilot is probably the way to go. If you're more into comfort, maybe the Specialized.


Check over on the Specialized forum - we love our Roubaixs.  I've only got 100 miles on mine, can't wait to get more. BTW FWIW, I also live in Longmont. Contact me privately if you want.... 

Mark


----------

